# Anfänger-Tipps



## Freezer.Marco (6. Januar 2011)

*Anfänger-Tipps*

Hey ihr 
un zwar würde ich gerne das Programmieren beginnen, da ich mich sehr für Informatik interessiere.
Würde gerne mit HTML/XHTML anfangen, dann bisschen PHP/CSS, Java/Eclipse & Android und ganz zum Schluß natürlich C/C++ 

Meine Frage:
Kennt ihr gute Bücher oder E-Books, die den Einstieg in HTML ein wenig erleichtern?

MfG
Marco


----------



## Jared566 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Ich empfehle dir, dich nicht auf so viele Programmiersprachen fest zu legen. Was willst du mit nur einem bischen von jedem? 

Zum Anfang empfehle ich dir PHP. Und um die Ausgabe schöner darzustellen noch HTML (HTML ist keine Programmiersprache )

Es gibt auch zahlreiche andere Sprachen die man Lernen kann 

Ich zb. habe mit HTML angefangen dann PHP + MySQL Anbindung (SQL-Statements schreiben), Batch, AutoIT (wenn du zb. Installationen automatisieren möchtest), VBScript und jetzt bin ich dabei mir OOP (Objekt Orientierte Programmierung) beizubringen. 

Ein nettes Online Tutorial bietet dir diese Internet Seite. Er beschreibt alles aus Sicht des Anfängers 

Oder PHP-Einfach.de - PHP lernen leicht gemacht ist auch noch ein schöner Einstieg 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Freezer.Marco (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Hey,

danke dir 
Hat mir weitergeholfen 

Aber so sachen wie Batch, AutoIT,... interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt weniger. Dann noch eher Eclipse und Java, um den Einstieg in Android zu finden. Weiß dafür jemand gute Tutorials,.. ?

Danke im Voraus.

MfG
Marco


----------



## SL55 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Moin moin,

für HTML würde ich de.selfhtml.org empfehlen, da hast du deutschsprachige gut erklärte Tutorials mit Anwendungsbeispielen. Dort findest du auch super CSS und Javascript beispiele & erläuterungen.

Ajax könntest auch noch reinschnuppern, ist eine Erweiterung von Javascript. Für Ajax & PHP kenne ich leider keine gute deutsschprachige Seite - dafür gibts eine umso bessere englischsprachige!  (kann die Adresse hoffentlich noch auswendig, wenn nicht musst du einfach danach googeln) W3Schools Online Web Tutorials

Ist vom offiziellen WWW-Konsortorium (das die Webstandards beschließt) eingerichtet, in einfache & kurze Kapitel (engl. "Chapters") unterteilt und bietet, und das macht die Seite einzigartig, einen Onlineeditor - da kannst du bei den Beispielen einfach was dazuschreiben/umändern und auf einen Button klicken - schon kannst du dein verändertes Beispiel im Browser ansehen.

Von der Reihenfolge des erlenen von Programmiersprachen würde ich so vorgehen:

C (damit lernst du wirklich die Basics des Programmierens, auch wenn sie heute nichtmehr so gebräuchlich ist...) - Java (damit du OOP lernst) - daneben mit HTML&CSS anfangen (am besten noch bevor du Grafisch etwas in Java machst - dann hat man ein richtiges Glücksgefühl endlich etwas zu sehen das nicht schwarz & weiß ist und eine DOS Box mit C Code ist  ), danach Javascript (evtl. Ajax) und PHP zum schluss (eignet sich auch um nebenbei in Access (VB Code & Makros) und danach SQL Serverprogrammierung reinzuschnuppern) - dann gibts noch C++ und C# beide sehr ähnlich zu C bzw. Java - von da her kannst du sie entweder zum Schluss machen oder direkt nach den jeweiligen Gegenstücken erlernen - wobei ich mich an deiner Stelle auf 2 oder 3 Programmiersprachen (die Websprachen lass ich jetzt mal außen vor) spezialisieren würde weil sonst wird das einfach zu viel. (zumindest für einen kurzen Zeitraum)

Möchtest du auch mit dem erlernten im Beruf was machen? Falls ja würde sich vll ein Kurs o.ä. - der zwar Geld kostet - anbieten.

MfG


----------



## Freezer.Marco (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Hey,
finde die oben genannte HTML-Seite echt cool.
Aber deine werd ich mir auch mal anschauen.. Danke 

Hast du mir vielleicht auch ein gutes Tutorial für C?
Weil hab da ehrlich gesagt....Respekt..vor weil C halt schon mächtig is^^

Werd wohl mal was in die Richtung studieren - hab ich zumindest vor.
Bin ja erst 16  Ich mach diesen Sommer meine mittlere Reife und werd dann wohl das Abitur auf einem technischen Gymnasium mit Schwerpunkt Informatik erwerben (kurz: TG:IT).

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
Wenn jemand anderes noch gute Tutorials zu den angesprochenen Sprachen hat (C/++/#, X/HTML, PHP, Java (mit Eclipse --> Android) bitte einfach dazu posten 

Danke euch 
Würd mich freuen, wenn man auch so vielleicht mal über Probleme oder Fragen,... reden kann 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marco


----------



## SL55 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Naja ich bin Österreicher und gehe in eine Schule die sich auf Programmieren und Kaufmännische Fächer spezialisiert hat (sozusagen Wirtschaftsinformatiker), also Schwerpunkte auf Programmieren, Rechnungswesen und BWL. Bin genauso alt wie du. Die Schule dauert 5 Jahre und wir erlernen, mehr oder minder, in der gleichen Reihenfolge wie ich oben geschrieben habe die oben genannten Sprachen. Wir bekommen Skripte von unseren Professoren die von ihnen ausführlich erläutert werden.

Einzig für HTML, Javascript, PHP verwenden wir kein Schulmaterial sondern oben von mir gennante Onlineseiten. (und natürlich einen Lehrer der das ganze erklärt  )

Hast du schon irgendetwas Programmiert (also in einer "richtigen" Sprache, sprich C, Java, ...) und nicht nur abgetippt sondern selbst erarbeitet? Man stellt es sich sicher leichter vor. Programmieren (vorallem Grafisches 3D) hat viel mit Mathematik (speziell Vektorrechnung) zu tun, also solltest du auch ein Zahlenverständnis haben.

Ebenfalls kein Fehler wäre das erlernen von umrechnen vom dezimal ins dual oder ins hexadezimal System - hilft dir später wohl beim Verstehen der verschiedenen Datentypen & Speichermanagement. Grundlagen sind das wichtigste beim Programmieren, das andere "kommt" mit der Zeit (und mit dem wachsendem Verständnis für den Code).

MfG


----------



## Zappzarrap (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Ich hab mit C angefangen, was meiner Meinung nach sehr sinnvoll ist. Nicht umsonst heisst es "Kannste C kannste alle". Alle darauffolgenden Hochsprachen (Java, C++, C# etc.) basieren irgendwie auf C und auch im Bezug auf Speichermanagement, Datenverarbeitung und *Speichermanagement* (du wirst es hassen xD ) lernt man bei C ne Menge. 

Als Einstieg kann ich dir dieses Buch empfehlen: 

C: Programmieren von Anfang an: Amazon.de: Helmut Erlenkötter: Bücher

Das hilft vor allem am Anfang erstmal zu verstehen was da überhaupt abgeht . ich würde dir auch empfehlen unter Linux mit nem Editor und gcc zu programmieren. Oder eben CodeBlocks, was *fast* das gleiche ist. Wenn du C gut kannst, hast du kaum noch Probleme irgendeine andere Sprace zu lernen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Ich würde meinen Vorrednern eher widersprechen. Ich sags aber gleich: Ist meine persönliche Meinung, muss aber letzenendes jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Anfangen würde ich mit irgendeiner Script-Sprache. Also PHP, Perl oder Python (nicht Javascript!!!).
Warum? Ganz einfach, da kannst du dich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren, hast schnell gute Ergebnisse und musst dich nicht mit Speichermanagement oder Variablendeklarationen rumschlagen.
Außerdem hast du hier dann auch die Möglichkeit schon nen bissel mit OOP anzufangen.
In Verbindung damit nen bissel HTML und CSS, des dürfte nicht allzu lang dauern (wenn du die Logik dahinter einmal verstanden hast, musste da nich viel lernen).

Als Hochsprache empfehle ich dir Java.
Sehr weit verbreitet, universell einsetzbar und im Gegensatz zu C++ aufgrund des automatischen Speichermanagements deutlich einfacher.
Den kleinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wirste in der Praxis auch kaum bemerken.
Java bietet dir außerdem ne gute Datenbankschnittstelle.

Ich selber hab mit PHP angefangen, dann Java gelernt.
Zwischendurch hab ich mich auch mal an VB.NET probiert, des hat mir aber wiederum gar nicht gefallen...
C kann ich auch einigermaßen, würde ich für größere Sachen allerdings nicht unbedingt nehmen (außer es kommt auf die Geschwindigkeit an).


----------



## Freezer.Marco (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Hey,
danke euch allen 

Hab mir das Buch von Herrn Erlenkötter mal bestellt 
Scheint ganz gut zu sein..
Danke euch allen.

Vielleicht schreibt man sich ja so mal noch 

Wär cool wenn der Thread offen bleiben würd, dann kann jeder noch seinen Senf dazu geben 

Danke an alle!
Gruß


----------



## KaitoKid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Ich würde sagen C/C++, C# und als Scriptsprache Lua, oder Python, das sind imo die sinnvollsten. Oder: Warum die Dampflok nehmen wenn nebenan der ICE steht?
Ich hab gleich mit C++ angefangen und zu schwer ist es nicht, die Sprache gefällt mir, ist logisch und eingänglich..........


----------



## Zappzarrap (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

C++ ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. ich bin der Meinung, das es nicht nur einfacher zu lernen sondern auch effektiver anzuwenden ist, wenn man die Basics, sprich C, beherscht. dann brauch man im prinzip nur noch die Objektorientierung lernen, also Klassen, Vererbung usw. 

@Marco:

Erwarte am Anfang nicht zu viel, du wirst ausschlieslich für die Konsole programmieren. Wichtig ist, das du verstehst was das passiert. Gerade mit dem Thema Pointer/Zeiger solltest du dich intensiv beschäftigen, da lernt man viel darüber, wie so ein rechner eigtl arbeitet...Auch wenn es nicht schön und sehr frustrierend sein kann. Wie gesagt nimm Code::Blocks als IDE für den Anfang, da kannste quasi direkt loslegen. Wenn du dann schon ein bischen programmieren kannst, steig auf eine "professionellere" Umgebung um. Es geht nicht darum irgendein Tool wie Visual Studio zu beherrschen...


----------



## DubioserKerl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Nur ein kurzer Einwurf:
Lerne. Als. Erstes. Auf. KEINEN. Fall. PHP.

Wenn du mit PHP "programmieren" lernst, besteht eine mehr als nur geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du hinterher glaubst, Programmieren zu können, aber dein Programmierstil so furchtbar ist, dass jedem Profi die Haare zu Berge stehen.

Lerne lieber mit einer streng typisierten Sprache mit Einschränkungen wie etwa ADA. Das Problem mit ADA: Kein Schwein benutzt die Sprache  - aber dafür könnte ADA "normales" Programmieren und Objektorientierung.

Du kannst alternativ auch mit C anfangen, das ist zwar auch nicht gerade toll, um ordentliches, strukturiertes Programmieren zu lernen, aber besser als PHP. Und C / C++ werden oft benutzt. Für Objektorientierung kannst Du dann mit JAVA anfangen.

DK


----------



## Freezer.Marco (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Hey,
ok ich werds mal mit Code::Blocks versuchen...
Denn die Compilersuche für Notepad++ hat mich den letzten Nerv gekostet 
Danke schonmal 
Danke auch an Zappzarrap für den genialen Buchtipp 

Gruß


----------



## Zappzarrap (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

Hehe, gern geschehen, hab das hier selber im Schrank stehen. Für den Anfang 
absolut super Und wenn´s dann doch mal mehr sein soll:

Galileo Computing :: C von A bis Z

Hab das hier zwar auch im Schrank, aber die online version tut´s auch...zumal
man in der suchen kann. In erster Linie würde ich nach dem "kleinen Grünen" 
gehen - in dem Dicken kannst du dann mal was nachschauen, was der Erlenkötter 
nicht so genau erklärt


----------



## shar (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*



> Ich hab mit C angefangen, was meiner Meinung nach sehr sinnvoll ist. Nicht umsonst heisst es "Kannste C kannste alle". Alle darauffolgenden Hochsprachen (Java, C++, C# etc.) basieren irgendwie auf C und auch im Bezug auf Speichermanagement, Datenverarbeitung und *Speichermanagement* (du wirst es hassen xD ) lernt man bei C ne Menge.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Spring gleich ins kalte Wasser und fang mit C++ an.
Mächtigste Sprache die es gibt, wie gesagt kannste C kannste alle 

Für Anfänger "C++ in 21 Tagen" sehr zu empfehlen. Gibt es auch als ebook.


----------



## relgeitz (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Anfänger-Tipps*

es sieht danach aus, als wollest du richtung web/mobile programming gehen wollen. (hab mir jetzt nicht jeden post durchgelesen, sry)

ich kann dir hierzu auf jeden fall: HTML+CSS+Javascript+Ajax, die vier gehören einfach zusammen, und sind faktisch standard bei websites, aber skript sprachen und keine programmiersprachen per se. für webdesign aber unabdingbar. Als Basic wäre auch noch SQL nicht schlecht, damit hast du einen soliden grundstock für design, scripts, und erstes coding, mit sql noch datenbanken und abfragen. 

empfehlenswert wäre die entscheidung in eine der hauptrichtung (für den anfang zumindest, siehe unten): also C (C#, C++, C, Apple-C, VB, .net, .aspx ect.), Java (JavaEE, JavaME, Android, JavaCE), oder PHP. 

Ersteres (C) wird nicht nur für Websites, sondern auch für Games, MobileApps, Software etc. verwendet, aber meist sehr fokusiert auf Microsoft. in der bereite der anwendungen also sehr gut, aber (meist) eben nur auf ein betriebssystem begrenzt. 

Java ist hauptsächlich im Web Applet, Website, und OpenSource softwarebereich vertreten. Kann aber mit Symbian und JavaME einige portable lösungen anbieten. hier ist der vorteil, dass man java code recht einfach in "Android code" verwerten kann. es gibt jedoch keinen support wie bei zB. C#.net von Microsoft. Auch können alle Java Apps auf allen Betriebssystemen mit Java verwendet werden. 

PHP bietet dir die fülle an möglichkeiten für websiten, foren, chats, etc. etc., halt nichts portables und so weit mir bekannt keine software. 

Ich bin kein programmierer (mehr), meine beste erfahrung beim einstieg in coding fand ich aber mit Python - eigentlich auch ne skript sprache, davon aber eine recht mächtige, und vor allem leicht zu lesen und zu lernen - daher auch mein tipp. 

eines ist ganz wichtig für einstieger zu wissen! egal für was du dich jetzt entscheidest, es prägt nicht dein ganzes leben! die schleifen, logik, und funktionen funktionieren überall gleich, nur die syntax ändert sich ein wenig. wenn du schleifen bei C# kapierst, dann auch bei java. es ändern sich einige datenbank/server zugriffe etc. blabla - also mach dir keinen kopf lad dir mal Eclipse (da kann man fast alles programmieren) und spiel dich rum. C# und .net kannst du mit dem gratis editor von Microsoft am besten testen, meiner meinung nach, wesentlich besser als Eclipse. Ach ja! Schau dir umbedingt Netbeans an, finde ich persönlich wesentlich besser als Eclipse, aber ist eher Java lastig, lässt aber auch viele andere Sprachen zu. 

Als Bücher kann man dir sicher die von "... Von Kopf bis Fuß" oder auf eng. "Head First... " reihe empfehlen, leider gibt es nicht alle auf deutsch, sollte das ein problem für dich sein. aber mir hat vor allem "Java ... Von Kopf bis Fuß" geholfen  

Hier noch ein paar Links: 
Java von Kopf bis Fuß
Java von Kopf bis Fuß: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Lars Schulten, Elke Buchholz: Bücher
Netbeans
Welcome to NetBeans
Visual C Express Microsoft
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express

(sollten rechtschreibfehler drin sein, sry, hab heute nicht so viel zeit )

EDIT:
Was ich gestern noch vergessen habe: Als Anfänger sollte dir die Sprache nicht so wichtig sein, außer du hast schon einen Plan in welche Richtung/Firma es gehen soll. Viel wichtiger ist es, die Basics zu verstehen, also Datenbanken, Schleifen, Pointer/Trigger, Arrays etc. p.p. - und vor allem auch Objektorientierte Programmierung! Die ist das um und auf - wie gesagt, bleiben diese Grundlagen bei jeder Sprache gleich, nur ihre umsetzung ist teilweise anders, bzw. die zugriffsmöglichkeiten heißen einfach ein wenig anders, oder sie werden anders geschrieben (syntax). 

das fängt zB. schon bei einer einfachen zeilen ausgabe an: 

Java:
out.println("Hello World! \n") 
Python
print "Hello World!"
C++
cout << "Hello World!" << endl;

Alle drei werden dir auf der konsole exakt das gleiche ausgeben - und lass dich nicht von der syntax abschrecken, spätestens nach 2-3 wochen hast du die im blut.


----------

